# wheel spacers



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

what size wheel spacers do you guys recommend without having to get longer wheel studs ?? by the way i have factory wheels.. i want the wheels to look nice.. i dont have money to buy wheels so i want to settle with wheel spacers for now... i would like for the wheels to look flush with the fenders or close... thanx....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most wheel spacers are available in 5mm, 15mm, 20mm and 25mm. You might be able to use a 5mm spacer; with the spacer installed, at least 7/8 of a lug nut's thread should be used by the stud. To be on the safe side, you should use longer studs for any spacers that you use.


----------



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

what size do you recommend so the wheels would look flush with the fenders... i dont want them to pop out too far out.... let me know thanx.. i was thinking about getting 15mm but i think it'll be too much... idk...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

10 mm spacers are probably your best bet with OEM wheels/tires for the front; 15 mm for the rears. 

To make sure measure the amount needed; put a yard stick across the fender opening and measure the amount in mm from the yard stick to the tire sidewall.


----------



## Alices (Dec 22, 2020)

DrifterEighty said:


> what size wheel spacers do you guys recommend without having to get longer wheel studs ?? by the way i have factory wheels.. i want the wheels to look nice.. i dont have money to buy wheels so i want to settle with wheel spacers for now... i would like for the wheels to look flush with the fenders or close... thanx....


Try the BONOSS wheel spacers, they are AWESOME.BONOSS


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Wheel spacers are dangerous. Order the rim with the correct center offset for proper fitting.


----------



## Yolanda Cyrus (Feb 13, 2021)

For your safety, I'd recommend you to buy wheel spacers with wheel bolts.
if you don't want to buy new wheel bolts, I guess 5mm or 3mm must be the thickest size you have for your vehicle, but the truth is people buying these thicknesses are for clearing brakes.
wheel spacers under 15mm don't make too much change in appearance.
And I also recommend this kind of wheel spacers with lugs on them, and hub-centric that helps you to make a snug connection between wheel and axle hub, ensuring the hub carries the weight of the car instead of the studs or bolts.








and this is Nissan Patrol Y62 installed 38mm Wheel Spacers, front/rear 38.1mm (1.5 inches), PCD 6×139.7, CB 110 
















Hope my answer helps.


----------



## Annaxu (Mar 16, 2021)

DrifterEighty said:


> what size wheel spacers do you guys recommend without having to get longer wheel studs ?? by the way i have factory wheels.. i want the wheels to look nice.. i dont have money to buy wheels so i want to settle with wheel spacers for now... i would like for the wheels to look flush with the fenders or close... thanx....


If you're looking for a reputable brand wheel spacer, BONOSS is the way to go. They're very well built and will hold up well. I bought a set used 3 years ago and they're still perfect.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Order the rim with the correct center offset for proper fitting.


DrifterEighty said:


> what size wheel spacers do you guys recommend without having to get longer wheel studs ?? by the way i have factory wheels.. i want the wheels to look nice.. i dont have money to buy wheels so i want to settle with wheel spacers for now... i would like for the wheels to look flush with the fenders or close... thanx....






Speed Test


----------

